# Front bumper removel anyone got a DIY ??



## 1BlkCC-R (Oct 15, 2013)

I've search the forums and have come up empty any one here have a link on how to remove it??

Thanks in advance guys !!


----------



## chillybone (Jul 4, 2012)

HELLO FRIEND HOPE THIS HELPS

Front Bumper through 01/2011 

NoteSlight changes may have to be made to removal and installation procedures of front bumper cover, depending upon equipment installed in vehicle. 
Special tools and workshop equipment required 
t Torque Wrench 1783 - 2-10Nm -VAG1783- 
t Torque Wrench 1332 40-200Nm -VAG1332- 
Removing 


– Remove the bolts -5- from the lock carrier from above. 
– Remove the bolts -3- and -4- from below. 
– Remove the left and right bolts -2- (facing up). 
– Remove the bolts from the wheel housing -3-. 
A second technician is required for the rest of the removal procedure. 
– Remove the bumper cover -1- from the left and right retainers -arrows- on the fender. 
– Remove the bumper cover -1- parallel to the vehicle with the help of a second technician. 
– Disconnect the connections for the electric components and hoses. 
– Disconnect the hose coupling from the windshield washer fluid hose (if equipped), refer to 
→ Rep. Gr.92. 
For more information regarding the parking aid, refer to 
→ Rep. Gr.94. 
For more information regarding the parallel parking assist, refer to 
→ Rep. Gr.94. 

Installation 
Install in reverse order of removal. 

NoteWhen installing the front bumper cover, make sure it is guided onto the fender so that it is parallel. 
– Pay close attention to the parallel alignment and gap dimensions, refer to 
→ Rep. Gr.00.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

And here is visual for above steps



If you have front plate with holder remove it first. Sometimes license plate holder screws are so long that they hold bumper as well


----------



## 1BlkCC-R (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks friend !!!


----------



## chillybone (Jul 4, 2012)

True for some reason I couldn't upload image


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

If you want step by step with pictures, go on Neuseed website and find instructions for FMIC install  got picts and tools needed.:thumbup:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Instructions/DIY:

http://www.neuspeed.com/media/attachments/312_48.10.94.pdf


----------



## 1BlkCC-R (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks guys this anyway we can make a sticky for other Fellow members ?? all this is great info !!:thumbup:


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

OEMplusCC said:


> And here is visual for above steps
> 
> 
> 
> If you have front plate with holder remove it first. Sometimes license plate holder screws are so long that they hold bumper as well


Is it really necessary to have two technicians? I'm just one man in my garage.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Nethers said:


> Is it really necessary to have two technicians? I'm just one man in my garage.


Nope, I removed it myself two times already. Once you loosen both sides stand in the middle and pull it out. You can put some blanket or something underneath in case you drop it.


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

OEMplusCC said:


> Nope, I removed it myself two times already. Once you loosen both sides stand in the middle and pull it out. You can put some blanket or something underneath in case you drop it.


Thanks OEMplusCC! Based on the Neuspeed FMIC instructions I have some lingering questions. I assume we stop at step 10. Do we do the yellow circled screws in 7? I also assume that we skip 6, 7 and 9. Do we do 8? Are there any cables connected for the fogs or turns that must be disconnected when the bumper cover comes off?


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Nethers said:


> Thanks OEMplusCC! Based on the Neuspeed FMIC instructions I have some lingering questions. I assume we stop at step 10. Do we do the yellow circled screws in 7? I also assume that we skip 6, 7 and 9. Do we do 8? Are there any cables connected for the fogs or turns that must be disconnected when the bumper cover comes off?


Step 11 is actually what I was describing above when you stand in the middle and pull bumper away from the car. Once you remove all screws you see in above picture above you will be good, also remove front license plate screws if you have them. Mine were so long they actually held bumper as well. 
There are some clips holding wires that are attached behind the bumper. Once you pull bumper away from the car you will have enough room to set it on the ground and remove everything. 
Take your time and you will be good :thumbup:


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

OEMplusCC said:


> Step 11 is actually what I was describing above when you stand in the middle and pull bumper away from the car. Once you remove all screws you see in above picture above you will be good, also remove front license plate screws if you have them. Mine were so long they actually held bumper as well.
> There are some clips holding wires that are attached behind the bumper. Once you pull bumper away from the car you will have enough room to set it on the ground and remove everything.
> Take your time and you will be good :thumbup:


Can't get the darn clips off the drivers side bottom of the grill. Any tips? These things just wont budge. Passenger side of the grill came off no problem.


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Am I supposed to be unclipping these? I can't get the last of the clips off

For reference these are under the bottom of the grill

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Nethers said:


> Am I supposed to be unclipping these? I can't get the last of the clips off
> 
> For reference these are under the bottom of the grill
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pick tools work best for releasing clips like this


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

But are these that are under the grill to be left alone? I think I'm supposed to get the one halfway in the picture in the right off.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

This might help...











*
















*


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Any clue what I need to push on the bottom right drivers side?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Nethers said:


> Any clue what I need to push on the bottom right drivers side?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are all just clips... if you use one of those schwaben plastic interior tools, they clips will release easily.


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

OEMplusCC said:


> And here is visual for above steps
> 
> 
> 
> If you have front plate with holder remove it first. Sometimes license plate holder screws are so long that they hold bumper as well


 If I'm reading this right, do I need to even remove the grill, or can I leave it on while I pull the bumper cover?


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Nethers said:


> If I'm reading this right, do I need to even remove the grill, or can I leave it on while I pull the bumper cover?


If I recall correctly YES you need to remove the grill first and then you can start removing bumper cover. Neuspeed tutorial picture 2 shows this 
http://www.neuspeed.com/media/attachments/312_48.10.94.pdf

Sorry its been a while I dont recall all the details now


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

jspirate said:


> This might help...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a question, I had my from bumper repainted and looks like I'm missing the top black strip to the lower grill....or was there one there? Look at the top picture here and see what I'm talking about. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------

